# pronom -ne



## moerbeke

Bon dia, 

Tot escrivint la següent frase, m'ha sorgit el dubte de si calia el pronom -ne o no. M'agradaria saber què en penseu: 

"En relació al teu carnet deteriorat, donem curs a la teva sol·licitud per tal de demanar(-ne) un de nou."

Si no hi hagués "de nou", no tindria dubtes, però això em fa dubtar molt. 

Moltes gràcies a qui vulgui respondre.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo crec que sí que cal. Em sona malament sense el "-ne". No caldria si diguéssim "per tal de demanar un carnet nou". "-ne" fa la funció de complement directe, però els quantitatius (un, dos, etc.) cal que hi constin expressament, i els altres adjectius i complements del nom ("nou", "d'aquests", "dels que m'has dit" etc.) també hi poden constar.


----------



## betulina

Hola, Moerbeke,

Sí, sí que cal el pronom. Està substituint _carnet, _encara que hi hagi un modificador (_nou_) que s'especifiqui.

A part d'això, només et volia dir que "en relació a" hauria de ser o bé "amb relació a" o bé "en relació amb" (un truc per recordar-se'n és que sempre hi ha d'haver "amb" en alguna banda, davant o darrere).

Espero que això t'ajudi.


----------



## moerbeke

Moltes gràcies a tots dos! Unes explicacions molt clares! 
(I gràcies per la correcció, Betulina, i pel "truc": espero no oblidar-me'n!)


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Ara sòc jo quien tinc un dubte, perquè crec que m´estic embolicant una mica amb el castellà.

En castellà diriem, "solicitar uno nuevo", essent "uno" el complemente directe, però crec que en català el "un" és només el article indeterminat, que sempre cal possar a diferència del castellà que no sempre és necessari, i és per això perquè hem de possar el pronom "ne" com complemente directe. És això o vaig totàlment errat? 

Gràcies per endavant.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## ampurdan

Bona pregunta, si "un" fos un pronom, aleshores no hi hauria necessitat d'un altre pronom "-ne" per substituir el nom. Si és un article, és molt estrany, perquè és un article sense substantiu.

Jo crec que "un" en aquest cas és un adjectiu quantitatiu que modifica "-ne".

A veure què hi diuen els altres...

EDICIÓ - Pensant-ho millor, potser sí que hi ha articles sense substantiu: "el meu", "el teu", "el seu", etc. En tot cas, en aquesta construcció em sembla que "un" té més una funció d'adjectiu quantitatiu que no pas d'article indefinit.


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> Jo crec que "un" en aquest cas és un adjectiu quantitatiu que modifica "-ne".



Jo també m'inclinaria per aquí, sembla el més raonable... Modifica el nucli del complement directe ("carnet"), que és el que se substitueix, en aquest cas per "-ne".

A veure què hi diu algú que ho tingui més clar.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Crec que ja ho entenc, però me sembla una mica estrany, però és perquè encara continuo pensant en castellà, suposo , però podria ser que sí fos un article indeterminat però que va con el "ne"?.

Em sap greu ser una mica "torracollons", però no termino de veure que "un" sigui un adjectiu quantitatiu, esadir, "un" en contraposició a "dos", "tres", etc. 

Salut i gràcies una altra vegada.

Ant


----------



## ampurdan

És una mica ambigu en el cas de "un", però pensa que "dos", "tres" etcètera segur que no són articles i, tot i així, segueixen la mateixa estructura:

"En sol·licito dos", "en sol·licito tres", etc.

També funciona amb els adjectius indefinits:

"En sol·licito molts", "en sol·licito pocs", "en sol·licito uns quants", etc.

No funciona, en canvi, amb l'article determinat:

"El sol·licito", "la sol·licito".

De tota manera, arribats a aquest punt crec que és una mica una discussió del nom que li poses, el cas és que estem d'acord que és un modificador del pronom "-ne" i no pas un pronom, com en castellà.


----------



## Antpax

ampurdan said:


> És una mica ambigu en el cas de "un", però pensa que "dos", "tres" etcètera segur que no són articles i, tot i així, segueixen la mateixa estructura:
> 
> "En sol·licito dos", "en sol·licito tres", etc.
> 
> També funciona amb els adjectius indefinits:
> 
> "En sol·licito molts", "en sol·licito pocs", "en sol·licito uns quants", etc.
> 
> No funciona, en canvi, amb l'article determinat:
> 
> "El sol·licito", "la sol·licito".
> 
> De tota manera, arribats a aquest punt crec que és una mica una discussió del nom que li poses, el cas és que estem d'acord que és un modificador del pronom "-ne" i no pas un pronom, com en castellà.


 
Sí, sí, això és clar, només volia intentar trobar una explicació per poder aplicar-al al futur. És que sempre tinc problemes amb el "en", el "hi"...

Gràcies Ampurdan.

Ant


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, m'imagino que ha de ser un os dur. Ho tens més clar o ho he empitjorat?

És que m'he tornat a llegir la teva primera intervenció i no acabo de veure això que dius del "un" que s'ha de posar sempre...


----------



## Antpax

ampurdan said:


> Sí, m'imagino que ha de ser un os dur. Ho tens més clar o ho he empitjorat?
> 
> És que m'he tornat a llegir la teva primera intervenció i no acabo de veure això que dius del "un" que s'ha de posar sempre...


 
Mitjorat, mitjorat.  Vaig pensar que era perquè en català sempre cal possar el article amb els nomes, per eixemple, en castellà diuem "otra cosa" i en català "una altra cosa" o "tu primera intervención" i en castellà "la teva primera intervenció", però com en aquest cas "un" no és un article la meva teoria no funciona.

No sé si m´he explicat.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## ampurdan

Antpax said:


> Millorat, millorat.Vaig pensar que era perquè en català sempre cal posar l'article amb els només, per exemple, en castellà diem "otra cosa" i en català "una altra cosa" o "tu primera intervención" i en castellà "la teva primera intervenció", però com en aquest cas "un" no és un article la meva teoria no funciona.
> 
> No sé si m´he explicat.


 
Ah, vale! Sí que és veritat que això va diferent, però em penso que no té res a veure. Fixa't que en catellà també necessites "uno" per dir "solicitar uno", però, com tu has dit, "uno" és un pronom, no li fa falta res més perquè ell ja substitueix el complement directe.


----------

